# TiVo Mobile Site



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

It looks like TiVo is finally adding a mobile site at m.tivo.com. I can't wait until this is live. It has long been a requested feature to be able to schedule recordings and season passes from a mobile phone. Unlike the Verizon deal, it looks like everyone will now be able to use this feature without any type of fees.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

engadgethd.com says it's supposed to be live already but no luck for me yet. hopefully this isn't an elaborate prank. this is going to be very useful for me. i'm going to be gone most of the holidays and will want to be able to manage my tivo through my phone.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/11/25/tivo-mobile-enables-remote-scheduling-program-searches/


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yep, don't work here either yet. DNS doesn't resolve properly on either my iPhone or Mac.


----------



## mproper (Aug 16, 2005)

Works for me! I just scheduled a show from my IPod Touch.


----------



## segadc (Nov 21, 2007)

FINALLY! Thanks guys!

edit: Works great!! But hopfully they add the guide on the site.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Seems to work, haven't actually tried scheduling yet. Looks good on the iPhone. 

/edit: Actually, this seems faster/easier than using the full web interface--as long as I know what I'm searching for I think I prefer the mobile site.


----------



## segadc (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok it seems like I can do everything when I am not logged in, but once I log in I cannot search (says unable to find any programs ...) or schedule anything.

Anyone want to try signing in? Its beta so I am sure this will get fixed.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

segadc said:


> Ok it seems like I can do everything when I am not logged in, but once I log in I cannot search (says unable to find any programs ...) or schedule anything.
> 
> Anyone want to try signing in? Its beta so I am sure this will get fixed.


It works for me (logged in, search and scheduled A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving).


----------



## segadc (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok this is weird. When I have selected my Tivo HD, it does not work, but it will work with my Tivo S2.

edit: now its working awesome!


----------



## dsb411 (Sep 29, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> It works for me (logged in, search and scheduled A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving).


Me too!


----------



## tevoisseur (Jul 12, 2008)

Tried it from my desktop and it worked like a charm. It will be nice to use this slimmed down version on my blackberry.


----------



## mindchaotica (Oct 8, 2008)

the TiVo mobile site works for me on my Samsung BlackJack 2 using the AT&T service. I think it is a great addition, i just hope there is more functionality in the future. Like being able to view your todo list from your phone. that would be awesomeness.

Update: I changed to the G1 Android Phone by HTC and on the T-Mobile Service. and this site works on this phone as well. which is awesomesauce!


----------



## segadc (Nov 21, 2007)

Definetly the todo list would be awesome.

Oh yeah I hope those who paid for the Verizon app know about this site and cancel. Then again they should of known not to buy it in the first place.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

The ToDo list is not possible. Even the main site can't show you this info. If you are signed up for TiVoCasts or Guru Guides then TiVo does know your season pass list. However, they have never provided a way to show this on the site, and I doubt there is any ability on in the TiVo software to delete these remotely.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I was able to get all the way to the final recording request screen and then it told me the show did not appear in my Guide data. After that _all_ of my searches came up with no results. 

That being said, it works _much_ better on my PalmOS Treo than TCO did.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

I didn't see a login on the first screen...so I went thru finding a show and told it to record..then I got the Not Able to find the show in your listings, as others did.

I was able to login on that screen however, and further searches rendered proper channels and successful recording submissions (i hope).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tevoisseur said:


> Tried it from my desktop and it worked like a charm. It will be nice to use this slimmed down version on my blackberry.


This is a lot like the one DirecTV has. Both Tivo and DirecTV's desktop versions are bloated. I often use the mobile DirecTV version on my desktop because it is faster. Probably will do so for Tivo, too.

Good to see this.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Big :up: from me as well. I ahve an AT&T tilt phone and hated that I could not do one of the things on that that would come up once a month or so.

Now when someone mentions a show I can look all adorkable and set it to record right while we are having the conversation about it.

ETA - windows mobile 6 Smartphone, I went all the way through to record on a DT and have the recording scheduled to go. No hiccups


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

A bit off topic, but anyone know if there is a mobile Amazon site for VOD? It seems like there is for everything except digital downloads...

I'd love to be able to order a movie to download to the TiVo from my Internet Tablet, but even though it supports Flash and I can view most flash based sites on it, Amazon's is a no-go.


----------



## erwos (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice site. I'll definitely be using it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I can't get it to work on my iPod touch. I log in and it asks me to select the DVR I want to use for recording, then when I click the link it just takes me to a blank page. If I back up to the main page it still sees that I'm logged in, but when I search it shows me guide data for shows in NY.

Dan


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I can't get it to work on my iPod touch. I log in and it asks me to select the DVR I want to use for recording, then when I click the link it just takes me to a blank page. If I back up to the main page it still sees that I'm logged in, but when I search it shows me guide data for shows in NY.
> 
> Dan


I had the same issue as you


----------



## Jestered (Nov 25, 2008)

It's not working on my iPhone. I am able to login, but when I go back to settings it doesn't list my TiVo HD. It doesn't show any DVR. So when I try to schedule a recording, the iPhone gets redirected so many times that Safari eventually throws up an error about it. It'll be nice once they work out all the bugs.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Dan203, Chapper1 and Jestered, 

I've been told that the TiVo Mobile team is looking into your reports specifically. I don't know any specifics at this point but ask that you please PM me with your 15-digit TSNs so I can pass them along.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I can't even get to the page. On my Blackberry Bold I get a message that "Your MDS has been configured to deny SSL requests to servers that have certificates which are untrusted or expired. Try using Device Side SSL which can be modified in your TLS options."

I don't know what any of that means.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

I can access it from my G1 phone, but I too get the warnings about the "untrusted certificate" that Turtleboy got. My phone let me ignore the warnings however.

I haven't done much other than get on the site itself and be able to select which DVR I want to schedule a recording.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It worked on my Opera browser on my blackberry. But not on the blackberry browser.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

Turtleboy said:


> It worked on my Opera browser on my blackberry. But not on the blackberry browser.


funny. on my treo 755p, it worked on the built in blazer browser, but not opera.


----------



## soundguise (Oct 16, 2007)

I am using the LG enV and I get the message "Security Error: Untrusted server certificate" when I try to go to http://m.tivo.com. I can't ignore that message and therefore can't continue.

I have tried it on my desktop and I love the interface. It is far superior to the standard TiVo web scheduling system. That site has always been slow and clunky and has only gotten worse since the new site design went live.

So excited to have this new mobile method.


----------



## carguy84 (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, November 25, 2008 and you can schedule recordings while on the road. Tivo is visionary!!!!!!! 

I'm curious as to why they rushed out an untested product though. It's about 2 years over due, it couldn't wait 2 weeks?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

carguy84 said:


> Wow, November 25, 2008 and you can schedule recordings while on the road. Tivo is visionary!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm curious as to why they rushed out an untested product though. It's about 2 years over due, it couldn't wait 2 weeks?


umm, they said it was beta in the engadget article and the easiest way to shake out a mobile web app is to just give access and take reports like TiVoJerry is doing. But thanks for the helpful post all the same


----------



## carguy84 (Jun 8, 2006)

Umm no, that's the CHEAPEST way to shake out a mobile web app. It is far from the easiest and even farther from the best.

I'm actually glad to have it in any form, I just don't understand Tivo's thinking - albeit on par with most of their recent decisions. Why frustrate users?



> But thanks for the helpful post all the same


11 posts a day for 4 years, I'm sure they weren't all winners either . My point is, how long are people going to willingly be QA for a company?


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks great on my iPhone. Thanks, Tivo!


----------



## ericisback (May 9, 2004)

Yea, baby - this is GRRRREAT except now the kids keep bugging me to Tivo stuff when we are out. Love it:










You can only get the current day for Daily pics?!?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Looks nice.

The "Settings" page is a bit weird. After I select a TiVo, the page reloads as a mostly blank page (same template, but no TiVos listed). And if I return to it later, the only option is "Log out". So I have to log out and back in to select a different TiVo.

P.S. Never mind... I see that, when I actually schedule a recording, it prompts me which TiVo to use anyway. So I don't know what the Settings screen is for.


----------



## stardal (Jan 3, 2005)

Works great on my iPhone 3G and 1st Gen iPod Touch.

Only thing I would suggest is a more obvious way to log in (I click on "Settings" First) but everything else seems great. Much better than the massive scrolling I had to do just over a week ago on the main website via iPhone.


----------



## MisterWho (Oct 7, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I can't get it to work on my iPod touch. I log in and it asks me to select the DVR I want to use for recording, then when I click the link it just takes me to a blank page. If I back up to the main page it still sees that I'm logged in, but when I search it shows me guide data for shows in NY.
> 
> Dan


Same here.

Blank page when setting up DVR and guide listings that do not match mine.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I got it to work on my Treo today ... successfully scheduled the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade on an HD channel. Got the e-mail as usual ...


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Is anyone else having an issue scheduling a recording? I've tried with my Bberry and desktop to 2 of 3 of my Tivos but it keeps saying 'scheduling error'.


----------



## stardal (Jan 3, 2005)

magnus said:


> Is anyone else having an issue scheduling a recording? I've tried with my Bberry and desktop to 2 of 3 of my Tivos but it keeps saying 'scheduling error'.


It's been working good for me. Well, as of yesterday. Haven't tried today.


----------



## oo7plyr (Jul 11, 2007)

I, too, only get the message scheduling error...


----------



## mclaugh (Jun 25, 2002)

Not working x2.

Tried a few days ago on BB 8830 w/ BB browser (4.2.176 OS), and search (both logged in or not logged in) returns no results. Searched on:
What Not (for what not to wear, which is on TV right now)
Manchester
The
Each time, returned no results. 
Someone mentioned it to me today, thought I should check back and try again- still, not working for me- logged in, selected S3 tivo, then searched. Didn't work.

Tried good ol' tivo community, saw that some were using it on their computers- opened a new tab in Firefox, clicked on settings (which is not easy to remember that you need to go there to log in, same as it's annoying when visiting the regular tivo site that you must click a link before being presented w/ the ability to log in), logged in, searched for "what not" (no quotes)- unable to find any programs that matched my search.

FF on a Mac, 10.5 OS.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

It's working great on my BB Bold. I've scheduled a few things and it worked! Nice addition, TiVo.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

For some reason, I still can't schedule a recording on m.tivo.com 

Scheduling Error


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

magnus said:


> For some reason, I still can't schedule a recording on m.tivo.com
> 
> Scheduling Error


I get this error as well.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

This worked for me initially, but now it's giving me results for some other location/system, even though I'm logged in, and it correctly lists the names of my TiVos.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

rainwater said:


> The ToDo list is not possible.


It has never been implemented; that doesn't mean it's not possible.

I don't see any reason why it shouldn't be possible, though the information might be slightly out-of-date.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

OK, it works if I log out, use the non-subscriber settings, then log back in.

Edit: I take it back... it _appeared_ to work, but nothing was scheduled, and no email sent.


----------



## nocturne1 (Aug 17, 2004)

OK, I gotta say, I love the mobile site. Even on my full browser. I can schedule things in a fraction of the time it would take me on the main tivo site.

Here's a nice hack for it, if you're using firefox.

1) Go to m.tivo.com, and log in, if you hadn't already
2) Go to Search
3) Right-click in the search box, and click on "Add Keyword for this Search"
4) In the name, you could put "tivo mobile" or anything (doesn't really matter)
5) In the keyword box, you could put "tivo" (something you want to type in the address bar for quick searches)
6) Click Add

Now, any time you type "tivo ___________________" in the address bar in Firefox, it'll automatically go to the search results for the item you're looking for. Saves you some time and navigation!

Jay


----------



## diegosalinas (Oct 25, 2007)

anyone else on the iPhone using the mobile site not able to schedule recordings?

I keep getting the error Too many redirects.


----------



## Jestered (Nov 25, 2008)

diegosalinas said:


> anyone else on the iPhone using the mobile site not able to schedule recordings?
> 
> I keep getting the error Too many redirects.


Same here. I think it's because it's not finding your TiVo. Once you login, if you go to 'Settings' again, it will not list a TiVo at all. So when you schedule a recording, if you look at the URL it keeps flashing to, it keeps saying something like "select.your.tivo.". So, it appears that it keeps trying to get you to select your TiVo since it doesn't see it and after awhile Safari throws up the redirect error.

I wish they would fix whatever the problem is because it would be a nice thing to have.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I Love TiVo Mobile!

I've played around with Yahoo, Zap2It and Tivo for remote scheduling and they all have their pluses and minuses. Mostly I find them slow and cumbersome.

The mobile site is perfect to quickly schedule something without a lot of fuss and bother, I've used it more from my desktop then my mobile device so far.

Anyway, kudos TiVo!


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

I've tried this several times over the past couple of weeks. Once it apparently managed to talk to my Tivo and rejected the request since both tuners were occupied at that time. Every other time I just get "Scheduling error" and "message". This is from a Palm Treo 700p's web browser.

Another thing I noticed was that any search finds the analog station (say channel 8). Then if I click on the program and "View upcoming showings", then I can see link for the showing on the digital station (channel 8-1). Wish it would find the digital first.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Update for G1 users: within the last week I've been able to schedule several recordings with it, without the certificate warnings.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

carguy84 said:


> Wow, November 25, 2008 and you can schedule recordings while on the road. Tivo is visionary!!!!!!!


You've been able to schedule recordings from the main website for quite a while. This is just another version of that page optimized for phones.


----------



## ccfaqs (Dec 14, 2008)

It works for me, I don't know about others. Very nice tool


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

I've used it several times from my iPhone without any problems. Well, it seems like I have to log in every time I go to the page, but after that it works great.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Getting weird error. Logged in @ mobile and can select my diff. boxes.

Search for Holiday Windows (HGTV show on NY window displays for my wife/daughter who are in NY now). Show found in mobile guide @ ch 145 and request sent.

Email that recording fell because DVR says it doesn't receive HGTV on ch 145. From TiVo, show is found and can be recorded from HGTV ch. 165.

The mobile site seems to be pulling back inaccurate guide data.


----------



## MyJoomlaGuide (Dec 15, 2008)

This is all great, but what would really be cools is if I could watch my Tivo recorded programs on my PDA. That's what Tivo Mobile needs.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Uh, that's what TiVoToGo is for.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

MyJoomlaGuide said:


> This is all great, but what would really be cools is if I could watch my Tivo recorded programs on my PDA. That's what Tivo Mobile needs.





windracer said:


> Uh, that's what TiVoToGo is for.


*SLINGBOX*


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ciper said:


> *SLINGBOX*


Not for my iphone


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

rainwater said:


> Not for my iphone


ORLY?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ciper said:


> ORLY?


A YouTube video doesn't mean it's available.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I've been able to schedule several shows successfully. The only problem I've had is that it sometimes shows programs on channels that aren't part of my lineup.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

It looks like they made an update. I can now schedule recordings from my iPhone. Before it never showed the correct channels on the listings.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

TiVo has updated their Webclip icon for the mobile site. It's now a TiVo image


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

My first shot at using this failed. Does TiVo have a QC department or is that what we are for?

It doesn't take in to account what channels I have marked to receive and tries to use lower numbered channels to schedule a recording, but then fails because they are not ones "I receive".

Comcast lineup. I specifically tried to set up a test SP for NBC Nightly News on the HD channel (800 something). It tried to set it up on the lower SD channel that I don't have selected as one I receive. Did it twice to make sure I didn't do something wrong.

Nice idea, but I'll check back after they test it once or twice maybe...


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

I don't have that problem.

I signed in, selected my Series 3 as my default unit and searched for Letterman. It found Late Show. I clicked. It showed me the SD version. I clicked on View More Episodes and the HD channel was shown. Click. and then "1 Click Record". 

Yeah, it took a bunch of clicks to get to the "1 Click Record", but at least it will remember my preferred unit.


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

Try to do the same, but choose getting a season pass rather than the single program. I tried what you did and that did work for me, but not the season pass option. It still goes for the lower numbered channel even though it's not selected as one I receive.


----------



## Jestered (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, it is finally seeing my DVR on my iPhone now, so that's good. The bad thing is whenever I try to tell it to record something, I get the "Program Not Found" error. 

Again, this will be nice when it works.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

This works very well, but needs to be extended.

Is it well known that cinemanow has a mobile site (though I don't know if you can trigger downloads to TiVos?)

Now all we need is a Netflix mobile so we can manage our Instant Queues.


----------



## vjp (Feb 3, 2005)

I have tried to record several shows and set up season passes using TiVo mobile, but every single attempt results in "program not found". Yet the channel displayed is always one that I receive, and the show times are correct.

3 thumbs down for TiVo mobile, so far...


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

For those, like me, who have never been able to get this to work for them and have an iPhone: *i.TV* recently posted a new version that includes TiVo scheduling.

You can also view and add to your Instant queue on your Netflix account for TiVo streaming.

With it's increasing abilities, *i.TV* has now replaced _four_ of my iPhone applications. :up:


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

Chew said:


> For those, like me, who have never been able to get this to work for them and have an iPhone: *i.tv* recently posted a new version that includes TiVo scheduling.
> 
> You can also view and add to your Instant queue on your Netflix account for TiVo streaming.
> 
> With it's increasing abilities, *i.tv* has now replaced _four_ of my iPhone applications. :up:


I just got the i.TV update. That's pretty dope I must check that out more.


----------



## Jestered (Nov 25, 2008)

Chew said:


> For those, like me, who have never been able to get this to work for them and have an iPhone: *i.TV* recently posted a new version that includes TiVo scheduling.
> 
> You can also view and add to your Instant queue on your Netflix account for TiVo streaming.
> 
> With it's increasing abilities, *i.TV* has now replaced _four_ of my iPhone applications. :up:


Thanks for the heads up! I got the update and it works perfectly. Not only does it work, but it blows away the TiVo mobile site. You have the guide with pics and all. I like it!


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

soundguise said:


> I am using the LG enV and I get the message "Security Error: Untrusted server certificate" when I try to go to http://m.tivo.com. I can't ignore that message and therefore can't continue.
> 
> I have tried it on my desktop and I love the interface. It is far superior to the standard TiVo web scheduling system. That site has always been slow and clunky and has only gotten worse since the new site design went live.
> 
> So excited to have this new mobile method.


I have the same phone and got the same error in November - but just on a whim tried it yesterday and it worked perfectly. Much easier to use than the standard Tivo website.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

They must be using a diff database for mobile vs main site...tried to record Skins game today in HD, TiVo mobile site pulls back old FiOS lineup (Ch 801) and therefore wrong channel, the Internet site pulls up correct FiOS data (ch 505) and allowed the recording.


----------



## lacsap (Feb 13, 2005)

Most of the time I get errors with mobile Tivo - with i.TV none of that, and on the iPod touch you can stream some of the programs (not many) but really cool.

I think TiVo should partner with i.TV for iPhone and iPod Touch users. TiVo is way out of their league on this subject and would best focus its efforts on its own platform - like get Netflix streaming to work reliably.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lacsap said:


> I think TiVo should partner with i.TV for iPhone and iPod Touch users. TiVo is way out of their league on this subject and would best focus its efforts on its own platform - like get Netflix streaming to work reliably.


First off, the mobile site was clearly outsourced. TiVo didn't even create their main website, so it does not interfere with their ability to work on TiVo related projects. Btw, i.tv is designed for the iPod Touch and iPhone. The TiVo mobile site is designed for all devices that have a decent internet browser. I have found the mobile site to work very well since they fixed most of the remaining issues recently. It does exactly what it is suppose to do.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

The Tivo Mobile site works great on my G1. Any Apple-only solution would just piss a lot of people off.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

Royster said:


> The Tivo Mobile site works great on my G1. Any Apple-only solution would just piss a lot of people off.


A lot of folks have wondered why Apple simply hasn't bought TiVo and turned the AppleTV into a PVR along with it's current functionality.

Wouldn't that be a pisser for ya? 

It would be interesting to see what TiVo could do with that sort of capital as long as they weren't left to dwindle.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Mindflux said:


> A lot of folks have wondered why Apple simply hasn't bought TiVo and turned the AppleTV into a PVR along with it's current functionality.


because Apple wants to sell you downloadable content versus helping you record it from some other source. Fine business model for them and Apple has done a lot to advance alternative sources for content to the consumer's benefit, but Apple and TiVo just do not have a good fit.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

ZeoTiVo said:


> because Apple wants to sell you downloadable content versus helping you record it from some other source. Fine business model for them and Apple has done a lot to advance alternative sources for content to the consumer's benefit, but Apple and TiVo just do not have a good fit.


I don't see why Apple wouldn't want to sell you guide data like TiVo's current business model.  Imagine that. Added revenue on top of iTunes rentals, etc.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

It still does not work for me. I can find a program to schedule and it shows up on the page correctly but when I actually try to schedule it I get the following error: 

Program not found

How can it not be found, if i just found it?


----------



## lacsap (Feb 13, 2005)

rainwater said:


> First off, the mobile site was clearly outsourced. TiVo didn't even create their main website, so it does not interfere with their ability to work on TiVo related projects. Btw, i.tv is designed for the iPod Touch and iPhone. The TiVo mobile site is designed for all devices that have a decent internet browser. I have found the mobile site to work very well since they fixed most of the remaining issues recently. It does exactly what it is suppose to do.


Even if it is outsource, it detracts Tivo's efforts by channeling money into a global BAD experience on all mobile platforms. Money they could use elsewhere. It also dilutes their brand by giving a bad user experience - something Tivo was known to be good at. Shipping a bad experience costs Tivo by having to deal with a lot more customer care calls - expensive!

We know Tivo can partner and get it right - look at Amazon unbox experience. We also know what happens when they get it wrong - look at the Netflix streaming....

As for the i.TV experience, yes it is on iPhone and iPod only. I used it as an example of getting it right... Not a Apple is better than everything discussion. Purely let's recognize when people get it right -- and when they get wrong.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Yeah. I don't get people's complaints. The mobile site works *better* for me than the regular online scheduling. Lets see if I can set up a SP for Scrubs on ABC next week.

Bookmarks->Tivo Mobile. Search "Scrubs". Found it. Next episode is on Comedy Channel. View upcoming episodes. Lots of episodes in syndication. Next three times. Select "My Jerks" on WABC-DT, Channel 707. Get a season pass. Confirm.

And I got a confirming email already. Of course, I had previously logged in and set my default device to be my HD-TiVo. The regular online site always searches by S2 first and can't record the HD stuff I want to use. I have to manually change the device every time.


----------



## lacsap (Feb 13, 2005)

Royster said:


> Yeah. I don't get people's complaints. The mobile site works *better* for me than the regular online scheduling. Lets see if I can set up a SP for Scrubs on ABC next week.
> 
> Bookmarks->Tivo Mobile. Search "Scrubs". Found it. Next episode is on Comedy Channel. View upcoming episodes. Lots of episodes in syndication. Next three times. Select "My Jerks" on WABC-DT, Channel 707. Get a season pass. Confirm.
> 
> And I got a confirming email already. Of course, I had previously logged in and set my default device to be my HD-TiVo. The regular online site always searches by S2 first and can't record the HD stuff I want to use. I have to manually change the device every time.


I do not doubt that when it works, it works. It is clear you have a very satisfying experience. However, a number of posts indicate that it does not work reliably - I just went to daily picks on m.tivo.com - and got a " we are unable to find the requested program."

Now i.TV works every time - hence why I suggested Tivo partner with them for iphone and iPod touch solutions - maybe more... because it works with Tivo scheduling and Netflix queues... That said, Tivo has its business rationale. Hopefully, they will fix the quality issues with m.tivo.com soon...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lacsap said:


> Even if it is outsource, it detracts Tivo's efforts by channeling money into a global BAD experience on all mobile platforms.


I have to disagree completely. It is a great experience on my iPhone. Many of the issues posted in this thread have already been fixed. The website is still in beta so of course there are issues. It isn't a waste of money to devote their resources to a global experience. How would spending money on a small market (the iphone exclusively) be better? This is not distracting from TiVo developing new hardware or software. I can't imagine the investment in the development of the mobile website to be very significant to their bottom line.


----------



## lacsap (Feb 13, 2005)

Royster said:


> Yeah. I don't get people's complaints. The mobile site works *better* for me than the regular online scheduling. Lets see if I can set up a SP for Scrubs on ABC next week.
> 
> Bookmarks->Tivo Mobile. Search "Scrubs". Found it. Next episode is on Comedy Channel. View upcoming episodes. Lots of episodes in syndication. Next three times. Select "My Jerks" on WABC-DT, Channel 707. Get a season pass. Confirm.
> 
> And I got a confirming email already. Of course, I had previously logged in and set my default device to be my HD-TiVo. The regular online site always searches by S2 first and can't record the HD stuff I want to use. I have to manually change the device every time.





rainwater said:


> I have to disagree completely. It is a great experience on my iPhone. Many of the issues posted in this thread have already been fixed. The website is still in beta so of course there are issues. It isn't a waste of money to devote their resources to a global experience. How would spending money on a small market (the iphone exclusively) be better? This is not distracting from TiVo developing new hardware or software. I can't imagine the investment in the development of the mobile website to be very significant to their bottom line.


True, without a segmentation of the platform users who use m.tivo.com and i.tv - it is difficult to know for sure where the investment should be. I am sure Tivo knows it's market.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I relied on this last night and it wouldn't work. I could find the program but when I tried to schedule a recording I continuously got the error that the program "was not found".

Used the regular HTML site (form a browser, not my iPhone) and it worked fine.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

rainwater said:


> A YouTube video doesn't mean it's available.


http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/06/slingplayer-mobile-for-iphone-app-slingplayer-for-mac-hd-make-d/

Yep.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

http://www.slingmedia.com/go/iphone :up:


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

I was testing this out on my PC and the times for all the shows are jacked up?

NBC Nightly News, which should be on at 6pm, says 1:30am?

Anyone know why or if I have to set time zone?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

dmbpj said:


> I was testing this out on my PC and the times for all the shows are jacked up?
> 
> NBC Nightly News, which should be on at 6pm, says 1:30am?
> 
> Anyone know why or if I have to set time zone?


Did you login?


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

dmbpj said:


> I was testing this out on my PC and the times for all the shows are jacked up?
> 
> NBC Nightly News, which should be on at 6pm, says 1:30am?
> 
> Anyone know why or if I have to set time zone?


I recorded two NFL playoff games last weekend and the times were off on the website, but it recorded the correct games and times.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

dmbpj said:


> I was testing this out on my PC and the times for all the shows are jacked up?
> 
> NBC Nightly News, which should be on at 6pm, says 1:30am?
> 
> Anyone know why or if I have to set time zone?


Sounds like the times were set to IST (India Standard Time). Perhaps that's where the code is being developed.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I successfully set up several recordings on my iPhone. The times appear to be screwed up when viewing program info, but they show the right times when you schedule a recording.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I just spent 15+ min to add a SP on my PBS HD from my phone using main site because m.tivo *still* pulls the pre-Nov DC Fios lineup. 

I can't figure out why m.tivo would pull from diff. lineup db than what's delivered to my boxes or what is shown on MyTiVo from main site.

Hoping someone @TiVo is still reading this thread and can assist.


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

Am I alone with Tivo Mobile not working properly regarding having the correct lineup? I must be because a search didn't show much.

When I log in to the mobile site, it recognizes my 2 DVR's, so that's good, but it does not recognize the correct lineup. It does not have my HTDV channels listed in my Comcast lineup. It wants to schedule everything on the lower numbered analog channels and the request eventually fails because they are not channels selected as ones I receive on the DVR.

Is it just me?? This used to work when it was in beta, but no more.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

What is your default recorder? I have mine set to default to my HD recorder and so I get the stuff I want most of the time right there. If you go into settings, is the correct DVR selected?


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

I have 2 HD TiVo's and they both share the same Comcast lineup with cablecards. They are identical boxes except for storage.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

dd9 said:


> Am I alone with Tivo Mobile not working properly regarding having the correct lineup? I must be because a search didn't show much.
> 
> When I log in to the mobile site, it recognizes my 2 DVR's, so that's good, but it does not recognize the correct lineup. It does not have my HTDV channels listed in my Comcast lineup. It wants to schedule everything on the lower numbered analog channels and the request eventually fails because they are not channels selected as ones I receive on the DVR.
> 
> Is it just me?? This used to work when it was in beta, but no more.


I do know that we are _currently scheduled _(i.e. could be delayed) to put out a release by the end of this week to fix a problem with multiple lineup listings in the Online Scheduling application. _I believe the fix *may *apply _ to TiVo Mobile. Please check again on Friday and let me know if anything changed.


----------



## Dargo (Nov 28, 2004)

TiVo mobile is acting wonky for me in the same way as described above. I also have 2 TiVo's one HD & one non-HD, the HD TiVo Series 3 is my default. When I try to schedule a program through my iPhone it defaults to the non-HD version, so I press View Upcoming Showings but still only the non-HD version is shown.

I was able to remotely schedule the program without problems though the web browser by jumping to the time/channel, but as far as I can see there's no way to do it on TiVo mobile.


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

TiVoJerry said:


> I do know that we are _currently scheduled _(i.e. could be delayed) to put out a release by the end of this week to fix a problem with multiple lineup listings in the Online Scheduling application. _I believe the fix *may *apply _ to TiVo Mobile. Please check again on Friday and let me know if anything changed.


I just tried now to schedule a test recording of "Law & Order" and asked it View Upcoming Episodes where it only showed me the lower numbered analog NBC channels as being an option. These are not even selected on my Tivos as being channels I receive, so if I choose one, the request fails because I don't have that channel selected as one I receive.

Basically, Tivo Mobile is useless to me now.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Are we talking about m.tivo.com? When I log in, I can set the default unit. It then shows me the shows available on that unit. I searched for "conan" and it showed me Conan O'Brien on the HD NBC channel which my unit is set to receive and not the analog one which I have turned off.

And I just checked on the regular online scheduling site and that one sows me the correct channel as well.

Are you signing in first?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Dargo and dd9 (and anyone else having a problem with m.tivo.com), please confirm if you're logging in first. If you are, please log into tivo.com/tco (redirects to Online Scheduling) and see if the same thing happens. Then send me a PM with your TSN and a detailed description of your problem and results of the comparison. 

Thank you.


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

TiVoJerry said:


> Dargo and dd9 (and anyone else having a problem with m.tivo.com), please confirm if you're logging in first. If you are, please log into tivo.com/tco (redirects to Online Scheduling) and see if the same thing happens. Then send me a PM with your TSN and a detailed description of your problem and results of the comparison.


I tried both sites and it is only finding my lower numbered channels, not the channels I receive on the TiVo.

I'll send you the PM with details and TSN's


----------



## crawform (Mar 16, 2003)

Is anyone able to find the NBA Finals Game 1 using the m.tivo.com search? Each of the several times I wanted/needed to use the remote scheduling, I've never been able to find the show in the guide.


----------



## crawform (Mar 16, 2003)

crawform said:


> Is anyone able to find the NBA Finals Game 1 using the m.tivo.com search? Each of the several times I wanted/needed to use the remote scheduling, I've never been able to find the show in the guide.


Forgot to mention that even the "Today's Picks" section displays:

NBA Basketball
9:01 PM ET

Then once you click the NBA Basketball link, it shows:
"Los Angeles Lakers at Denver Nuggets" (repeat) Western Conference Final, Game 6. From the Pepsi Center in Denver.


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

TiVoJerry said:


> Dargo and dd9 (and anyone else having a problem with m.tivo.com), please confirm if you're logging in first. If you are, please log into tivo.com/tco (redirects to Online Scheduling) and see if the same thing happens. Then send me a PM with your TSN and a detailed description of your problem and results of the comparison.
> 
> Thank you.


Jerry - I PM'd you the details the other day. Let me know if you need anything more from me. Thanks.


----------

